# ASUS P8P67 EVO Rev 3.0 + intel xeon e3-1230v2 (geht es??)



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier.

Also erstmal hallo an alle 

Ich habe mir günstig ein ASUS P8P67 EVO Rev 3.0 ersteigern können in der Bucht.

Jetzt habe ich die schmerzliche "Qual" der Wahl welcher CPU das Board befeuern soll.

Ich habe mich ein wenig in den  Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 verliebt.

Ich habe schon gelesen das es gehen soll. 
Nun die Frage:

Geht es wirklich? 
Wenn ja ab welcher BIOS/EFI Version? 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Kombi?

Vielen vielen Dank im vooraus.


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

Die CPU steht nicht in der Support List: ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67 EVO

Mit dem neuesten BIOS könnte es aber schon sein, dass der Ivy Xeon funktioniert.

Was willst Du denn mit dem Rechner machen? Zum Spielen würde ich einen i5-3570K nehmen, für den Xeon hätte ja auch ein B75 oder H77-Board gereicht.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2012)

Die P67 Boards haben etwas Pech wenn es um den Support von Ivy Bridge geht da der Chipsatz "tot" ist.
Intel setzt auf Chipsätze die die Grafik nutzen können und der P67 gehört nicht dazu.
Es wäre also sinnvoller wenn du dir den Sandy Xeon kaufst.


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde den i5-3570K oder i5-2500K   und dazu einen schicken Kühler. Wenn Du den auf 4,5GHz hochziehst, sieht der Xeon in jedem Szenario nur noch die Rücklichter


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Wow. 
Rasend schnell das Forum. Quasi Instant 

Danke erstmal. 

@Thresold was meinst du mit tot? 
   Ivy wird unterstützt von P67 Chipsätzen
   Ist auch so in der Komp. Liste von Asus ersichtlich. 
   Dementsprechend solte doch ein Ivy CPU laufen unabhängig von Xeon oder i x

@Softy Danke für die Liste. Da hatte ich auch schon geschaut. Und das ist auch der Grund für meine Recherche 
           Aber direkt weisst du es auch nicht ob der Xeon läuft oder? 
           Nun ja da sprechen 2 Faktoren "gegen" einen i5.
           a.) Kein HT
           b.) Kein SMT


Ich bin kein Coregamer. ALso ich daddel mal BF3 wenn ich Zeit finde. 
Primär kommt es auf virtualisierung an. 
Ich habe ein kleines Cisco Lab. 
Ich möchte nun langsam anfangen das alles virtuell zu betreiben.
Heisst zum Beispiel Cisco Unified Call Manager (CUCM) in eine VM zu setzen etc. 
Und noch viele andere Dinge.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde den i5-3570K oder i5-2500K   und dazu einen schicken Kühler. Wenn Du den auf 4,5GHz hochziehst, sieht der Xeon in jedem Szenario nur noch die Rücklichter


 
Aber nicht beim Stromverbrauch. 



sonofliberty1987 schrieb:


> a.) Kein HT
> b.) Kein SMT



HT *ist *SMT.


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

> HT ist SMT.



Gut aufgepasst 

SOllte nur nochmal zeigen das ich viel viel Wert auf mehrere Threads lege


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2012)

Und wieso legst du mehr Wert auf möglichst viele Threads?


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauch die Threads für die Virtualisierung.

Wenn man schonmal nen CUCM in Schwung gebracht hat, dazu einen Active Directory <--> LDAP Synch, ein paar Broadcasts, einen Asterisk PBX Server und WIndows Clients zum laufen gebracht hat weiß man wozu man Virtualisierung alles brauchen kann


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2012)

Kauf dir doch einen i7 3770k und übertakte ihn. Dann hast du deutlich mehr Leistung als mit dem Xeon.


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Der Preis!!  

Genau darum frage ich nach einem Xeon.



> Die P67 Boards haben etwas Pech wenn es um den Support von Ivy Bridge geht da der Chipsatz "tot" ist.


 --> Das hat mich noch etwas mehr verunsichert.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2012)

Es kann eben sein dass die Ivy Xeon nicht laufen. Ist aber auch egal dann kaufst du eben einen Sandy Xeon. Macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.


----------



## soth (9. Oktober 2012)

Aber wozu willst du möglichst viele Threads?


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hmm was haltet Ihr von dem hier? 

Soll nur als Referenz dienen, keine Schleichwerbung.

Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1235



> Aber wozu willst du möglichst viele Threads?



@soth sagt dir ESX etwas?


----------



## soth (9. Oktober 2012)

Nicht direkt... 
Meinst du damit die Virtualisierungssoftware von VMWare?


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Genau die meine ich. 

Wobei Software nicht ganz korrekt ist. ESX ist ein OS (Server OS) und dient als Hypervisor. 

Ähnlich wie XEN oder HyperV. Aber wirklich nur ähnlich.


----------



## soth (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du das von Anfang an erwähnt hättest, wäre wahrscheinlich auch nie ein Einwand oder eine Frage zu SMT/HT aufgekommen


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hehe stimmt wohl 

Aber ich will ja eigentlich "nur" eine Empfehlung bzw einen Hinweis ob mein gewünschter CPU passt.

Aber nochmals als Frage:

Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1235

Würde der laufen bzw. habt ihr Erfahrungen?


----------



## soth (9. Oktober 2012)

Erfahrungen damit: nein.
Aber in der CPU Supportliste steht überhaupt kein Xeon! Es kann also sein, das der auch nicht läuft...


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde es auf alle Fälle probieren wollen, wenn sich noch keine Erfahrungen finden.

Ich zitiere mal einen Bericht



> Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Mainboard-Kompatibilität
> Da die Xeon E3 für Single-Socket-Server gedacht sind, führen nicht alle Mainboard-Hersteller diese in ihren Kompatibilitätslisten. Ausnahmen sind Asrock und Gigabyte, so führen die Hersteller beispielsweise bei ihren Platinen die Xeons auf (B75 Pro3, Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, G1.Sniper 3 und GA-Z77-DS3H als expemplarische Modelle). Im Test erwiesen sich das MSI Z77A-G43 und das B75A-G43 mit aktuellem EFI als problemlose Spielpartner, selbiges gilt für die meisten Asus-Boards (das Sabertooth etwa). Zusammengefasst sollten alle Xeons auf einem aktuellen 1155-Board mit 7er-Series-Chipsatz laufen; fragen Sie jedoch im Zweifel beim Hersteller nach.



Der vollständige Bericht ist hier:
Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Core-i7-Leistung für nur 200 Euro

Also klingt doch erstmal gut oder??

Noch eine Frage (ich weiss ich nerve).

Wo kann ich problemlos zurücksenden für den Fall der Fälle?


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst überall zurück senden. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Timsu (9. Oktober 2012)

Du willst doch nicht wirklich in einem Produktivsystem solche Hardware, gerade unter ESX einsetzen?
Mit dem Mainboard funktioniert da nicht viel.
Weder VT-D, der Lancontroller oder RAID.


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

sonofliberty1987 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal einen Bericht



Da ist aber vom aktuellen 7-er Chipatz die Rede. Du hast einen 6er-Chipsatz


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Oh gott nein. Kein Produktivsystem!!

Das ist für privates Lab gedacht.
Hatte ich auch schon Eingangs erwähnt. 

Raid funktioniert im übrigen


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich weiss sonst hätte ich ja gleich gekauft.

Aber aus diesem Grund frage ich lieber vorher nochmal, ob jemand Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst ja mal hier nachfragen: Asus Support Forum, falls sich hier keiner mit Erfahrungen meldet.


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ah ok!

Danke 

ich habe es mal angefragt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asus/240429-asus-p8p67-evo-rev-3-0-intel-xeon-e3-1230v2-oder-intel-xeon-prozessor-e3-1235-geht-es.html#post4626563

Mal schauen was rauskommt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja, kannst dich ja dann nochmal melden, wenn du Antwort hast.


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

Der Xeon E3-1235 macht aber keinen Sinn, weil Du die IGP mit dem P67-Chipsatz nicht nutzen kannst. Der hier wäre da sinnvoller: Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31230) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ah interessanter Tip!

Vielen Dank Softy 

@GeForce-Lover Mache ich definitiv. Solche Sachen müssen dokumentiert werden


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Oktober 2012)

Es wäre wohl besser gewesen, wenn du das Board nicht ersteigert hättest,
dafür eines mit dem neuen B75 zu kaufen


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt allerdings. Es sei denn, er braucht die Ausstattung des P8P67 Evo.

Wieviel  € hast Du denn für das Brett hingelegt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt allerdings. Es sei denn, er braucht die Ausstattung des P8P67 Evo.
> 
> Wieviel  € hast Du denn für das Brett hingelegt?



Hoffentlich nicht mehr als 60 
Da gäbe es schon ein neues B75 Pro3


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (10. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab 55€ € ohne Versand dafür gelöhnt.

Ja die Ausstattung ist wichtig. Besonders das 2x G-Bit Lan verfügbar ist.

Nun ja ich hatte also das Board in der Hand. Nun brauch ich also einen Prozessor. 

Tja HT möchte ich haben. Beim I5 nicht vorhanden und der I7 zu teuer.

Achso, bitte keine AsRock Boards


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Oktober 2012)

sonofliberty1987 schrieb:


> Also ich hab 55€ € ohne Versand dafür gelöhnt.
> 
> Ja die Ausstattung ist wichtig. Besonders das 2x G-Bit Lan verfügbar ist.
> 
> ...


 was spricht gegen  asrock? Die bauen sehr gute Boards.
Brauchst du jetzt ein neues Board oder nicht? Wird  mir nämlich nicht ganz klar aus dem Post


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe noch "gute" Erfahrungen mit AsRock als Sie die OEM Marke von Asus war.

Wie soll ich sagen: Gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2012)

Asrock baut schon seit Jahren gute Boards, die qualitativ mit Asus, Gigabyte oder MSI gleichauf liegen. Hier in der Kaufberatung werden fast nur Asrock Boards empfohlen, und Beschwerden gab es noch keine  Bei jedem Hersteller kann man mal in die Sch..... langen, das ist klar


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich schmeiß mal den hier in den Raum: Intel Core i7-3770, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der funktioniert auf jeden Fall, ist aber leider teurer...


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2012)

Der ist aber 60€ teurer als der Xeon bei nahezu identlischer Leistung


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Der ist aber 60€ teurer als der Xeon bei nahezu identlischer Leistung


 
Ich weiß. Dafür läuft er auf jeden Fall


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Dafür läuft er auf jeden Fall


 
Der Xeon wird auch schon laufen. Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

Der P67 ist ja eigentlich ein Z68 Chipsatz, man kann eben nur die IGP nicht nutzen, oder ?
IVYs laufen ja auch auf Z68 Boards, meistens halt nur mit BIOS-Update.
Also müsste der Xeon auch laufen


----------



## Fafafin (10. Oktober 2012)

In der CPU-Support-Liste von Asus ist kein Xeon aufgeführt, weder als Sandy (E2-12xx) noch als Ivy (E2-12xxv2).
Der sichere Weg ist daher der i7-2600K/2700K.

Oder er trennt sich von seinem P67-Board, verkauft es für 40 EUR, spart 60 EUR bei der CPU, indem er sich den E3-1230v2 kauft, kauft sich dazu ein Gigabyte B75M-D3H für 70 EUR und eine GB-Netzwerkkarte für 10 EUR.


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Asus hat doch gesagt, dass für sein Board kein Xeon freigegeben ist


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Der P67 ist ja eigentlich ein Z68 Chipsatz, man kann eben nur die IGP nicht nutzen, oder ?
> IVYs laufen ja auch auf Z68 Boards, meistens halt nur mit BIOS-Update.
> Also müsste der Xeon auch laufen


 
Der P67 ist ein H67 Chipsatz ohne Grafik.
Der Z68 kam später. Deswegen hat er auch eine "68" am Ende und keine "67".


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

Er kann ja den Xeon kaufen, und wenn es geht: gut

Wenn nicht verkauft er das Board, kauft sich ein B75 Pro3 von AsRock und eine Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2012)

Wozu eine Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu eine Netzwerkkarte?



Er will 2x GBiT Lan .


----------



## Timsu (10. Oktober 2012)

Weil er wie oben geschrieben 2 Netzwerkanschlüsse braucht. Höchstwahrscheinlich sogar eine Dualport weil das Onboardnetzwerk bei seinem Betriebssystem selten geht.


----------



## Westcoast (10. Oktober 2012)

der onboardlanchip reicht vollkommen aus, man braucht nicht zwingend eine netzwerkkarte. oh habe ich überlesen wegen dualport.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:
			
		

> der onboardlan chip reicht vollkommen aus, man braucht nicht zwingend eine netzwerkkarte.



Das B75 Pro3 hat aber nur einen GBit Lan Port, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## Timsu (10. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> der onboardlanchip reicht vollkommen aus, man braucht nicht zwingend eine netzwerkkarte. oh habe ich überlesen wegen dualport.


 Realtek geht nur mit viel Glück unter ESX(i)


----------



## Fafafin (10. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Er kann ja den Xeon kaufen, und wenn es geht: gut
> 
> Wenn nicht verkauft er das Board, kauft sich ein B75 Pro3 von AsRock und eine Netzwerkkarte.


So sollte er es machen!


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (10. Oktober 2012)

Soviele Einträge 

Aber auch welche die mich positiv stimmen 

Ich werde es auch probieren mit einem Xeon. Dafür bin ich schon viel zu neugierig ob es geht !!!

Ok zu den anderen Postings.

Ich brauche 2 Nics onboard 
Hinzu kommt noch eine: Intel PRO/1000 PT Dual Port Server Adapter - EXPI9402PT

Das geht dann auch unter ESX 

Warum soviele NICs?

Wie gesagt Cisco Lab/Virtualosierung etc.

Da kommen dann Dinge wie Teaming ins Spiel. 

Am Ende das dieses Threads wird sich herrausstellen ob der CPU läuft. 

Btw. RAM Empfehlungen?? Bin ja nun schon in Sachen AsRock eines besseren belehrt worden (noch mag ich es nicht ganz glauben )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

sonofliberty1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Soviele Einträge
> 
> Aber auch welche die mich positiv stimmen
> 
> ...



16 GB, oder 8GB ?


----------



## Timsu (10. Oktober 2012)

Als RAM kann ich Kingston ValueRAM empfehlen.
Ares und Vengeance LP sind überteuert.


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (10. Oktober 2012)

> 16 gb, oder 8gb ?



32 gb


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

sonofliberty1987 schrieb:
			
		

> 32 gb



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Skill-Ares-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL10-Quad-Kit.html


----------



## Fafafin (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde eher 2x 16GB-Kit empfehlen:
DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) -> DDR3 Module -> Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) -> Hardware


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

Fafafin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eher 2x 16GB-Kit empfehlen:
> DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) -> DDR3 Module -> Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) -> Hardware



Stimmt, im Ausfall ist's besser.
Auf jeden Fall ohne Heatspreader und mit 1600 MHz.


----------



## Timsu (10. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Skill-Ares-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL10-Quad-Kit.html


 
15€ zu teuer


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der P67 ist ein H67 Chipsatz ohne Grafik.


 
Nö, der P67 ist eher ein Z68 ohne Grafik, mit H67 kann man nicht übertakten. Oder wenn du es so haben willst: H67 + OC - IGP


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Nö, der P67 ist eher ein Z68 ohne Grafik, mit H67 kann man nicht übertakten. Oder wenn du es so haben willst: H67 + OC - IGP


 
Nein. Der Z68 ist die Vereinigung von P67 und H67.


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wie versprochen melde ich mich mit Erkenntnissen zurück.

Erst einmal sorry das es so lange gedauert hat.
Vorigen Sonntag bestellt heute erst da. 
Paket lag irgendwo im Versandzentrum rum. Naja...

Also ich habe mich aus blanker neugier für einen 22nm CPU entschieden.
Ich wollte halt wissen ob es funktioniert.

Gekauft wurde der Intel Xeon E3 1230-V2.

Und.....läuft 

Ein Arbeitskollege wurde von mir verdonnert das Mainboard mit dem aktuellsten BIOS zu füttern. 
Version: 3207

Ging auch Problemlos.

Also aktuelle Konfi sieht so aus:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 (HT, MMX, SSE, EM64T,VT-x, VT-D, AES, AVX)
Board: ASUS P8P67 EVO Rev 3.0 (BIOS 3207)
RAM: 32GB  G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10-10-10-30
Graka: Zotac Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 2GB --> Hab ich aus dem alten System übernommen. Bin sehr zufrieden aber der Lüfter ist zu laut. Empfehlungen? 

So nun heißt es noch auf die SSD zu warten. Sollte heute eintreffen.

256GB Samsung 830 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle (MZ-7PC256B/WW)


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

Super dass es läuft, und danke für die Info 

Zur Grafikkarte: Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors und wie hoch ist das Budget für die Grafikkarte?


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (20. Oktober 2012)

öhmm ich wollte jetzt keine neue Graka 

Nur den Kühler/Lüfter wechseln 

Trotzdem mal die Auflösungen: 1680x1050 und 1920x1080


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Dann sowas:


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...oehn-Peter-Universal-High-End-VGA-Cooler.html


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (20. Oktober 2012)

Genau auf den habe ich schon lange geschielt. 

Aber meine Graka steht nicht als unterstützte Karte drin....

Hast du den Peter in Verwendung?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Nein, ist deine Karte im Referenzdesign ?


----------



## soth (20. Oktober 2012)

Dir sollte aber bewusst sein, dass das Teil mit Lüfter 5 Slots belegt und dein Gehäuse laut Alpenföhn mindestens 20cm breit sein sollte...
Es gäbe auch noch den Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und natürlich einige kleinere Modelle.


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (20. Oktober 2012)

5 Slots?? Das geht nicht. Also damit fällt er raus.

Der Artic Cooling sieht auch gut aus.

@ich888 Leider weiss ich nicht ob Sie im Referenzdesign liegt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Ist es die 560 oder die 560Ti ?


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (20. Oktober 2012)

560 keine Ti


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Welche von denen drei ist es ?


http://geizhals.de/?cat=gra16_512&xf=1439_GTX+560~545_Zotac#xf_top


----------



## soth (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich tippe mal auf die Zotac GeForce GTX 560, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-50705-10M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU 
Alle anderen haben keine 2GB Speicher....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Die wurde mir gar nicht angezeigt


----------



## sonofliberty1987 (20. Oktober 2012)

Also es ist genau die hier:

ZOTAC - It's time to play! - GeForce® GTX 560 2GB


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Oktober 2012)

Das ist das referenzdesign


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Jap, glaube ich auch.


Würde aber zur Sicherheit Zotac mal ne E-Mail schreiben. 


Das ist ajf nicht der Ref. Lüfter, die Frage ist ob es ein Ref. PCB ist


----------



## dersteini74 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo habe zufällig da gleich Board ersteigert!Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob der Xeon immer noch läuft oder ob es irgend welche probleme gab.Mfg


----------

